# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη LG] LG L1750s

## johnneas

Καλησπερα,
Εχω ενα προβλημα με την παραπανω οθονη, οταν την ανοιγω καποιες φορες λειτουργει χωρις προβλημα κ αλλες φορες οταν την ανοιγοκλεινω απο το διακοπτη αργει να ανοιξει για λιγο αλλα δινει εικονα κανονικα αλλες φορες ανοιγοκλεινει ανα ενα δευτερολεπτο κ αλλες φορες ανοιγει κ εχει την εικονα κομμενη στην μεση περιπου.το λεντ παραμενει παντα πρασινο.εχω αλλαξει τους ηλεκτρολυτικους πυκνωτες προληπτικα χωρις να ηταν καποιος φουσκωμενος.επισης εχω βαλει τις λαμπες να δουλεψουν με ξεμονταρισμενη την οθονη κ δειχνουν να λειτουργουν κανονικα.γνωριζει καποιος τι μπορει να φταιει?

----------


## DARIO

Γραψε σε παρακαλω καλυτερα το προβλημα σου ωστε να σε κατευθεινω.Μια εικονα θα βοηθουσε για να δειξεις το προβλημα τι εννοεις μιση εικονα?

----------


## johnneas

Φιλε μου εχεις δικιο,το εγραψα βιαστικα κ δεν βγαζει νοημα.λοιπον οταν ανοιγω την οθονη απο το διακοπτη καποιες φορες παιζει κανονικα.οταν την κλεισω κ την ανοιξω παλι,αρχιζει να αναβοσβηνει 5 με 6 φορες κ παιζει σωστα.αλλες φορες εχει μαυρη εικονα για 8 με 10 δευτερολεπτα απο τη στιγμη που τη ανοιγω κ μετα παιζει κανονικα.αλλες φορες οταν ανοιγει εχει εικονα σαν τις παρακατω.
ελπιζω να ημουν πιο κατανοητος.

IMG_20170313_004116.jpg2015-03-26-031.jpg

----------

